# Got root tabs, so what next?



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

so i just bought some root tabs for my swords. Are they reliable? how many should i put in for an 8G?

Also do i need anything for my dwarf grass like liquid fertaliser?


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

Directions for use: Use one tab for every 30 square inches (194 sq cm) of gravel surface. Push midway into gravel bed. (A standard 10 gallon (38 L) aquarium requires 6 tablets.) Add new tablets monthly for optimum plant growth.

this came from doc. foster and smiths website. hope this helped


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

also when i finally set up my 10 gal planted, im going to use the flourish products. like the iron, excel, phosphorous, and several of the others. look on the doctor foster and smith website under plant care. then u will know what im talking about. lol. im not going to be able to start off with a co2 system so i was advised this was the next best thing. good luck cossie!!!!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you Amelia


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

Your Welcome!!


----------

